# too dark paint



## badpainter (Sep 15, 2006)

I am an extremely inexperienced painter. My husband and I just bought a new house, and I decided to paint all the walls a nice taupe color. I very carefully chose the paint color, then bought 13 gallons of Glidden Surrey Beige from Home Depot. 

We started painting the walls and found that this color is too dark. I'm afraid that by the time we get all 13 gallons on the walls, it'll feel like a cave.  

I called Home Depot. They told me that they cannot lighten the paint. Is this correct? Do you have any suggestions to lighten up the paint that we have (it's still in the cans).


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Take what you didn't use back, every time i go to Home Depot, they have a section with paint's that people weren't happy with that they have on a shelf and it's usually cheaper. Home Depot sucks for their painting department. I know Lowes isn't a great paint store, but they are better and have better paint, in my honest opinion.

Just take it back and get a refund, tell them it was mixed wrong.

Good luck,
Sellncars


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I would first try *selincars *idea but if that dosent work you will have to purchase some white paint of the same kind of paint you already have. The guy at the store should have told you in order to lightn it up you would have to add white paint to it. They could also add white tint but it takes quite a bit and you may not have room in the can for it, so here is what I have done in the past.
Pour all 13 gallons into a clean garbage can that will hold at least 16 gallons then add 1 gallon of white paint at a time and mix extremly well till you got the shade you want. Remember white paint is returnable if not used.
You don't have to mix all 13 gallons at once but you will need something you can mark for measuring the white paint so it all ends up the same.

First you need a 5 gallon bucket . 
Now empty 4 gallons of the Taupe and half a gallon of white paint and then mix well then check it on a smooth surface materal (white cardboard or even a stick) and blow dry it to see if this is the right shade.if not add another half gallon and then again check it.
Keep track of the amount of paint your useing and adding so you can make more up the same way. When your finished put it all into a garbage can and mix it all togeather.
I have done this quite a few times when the customer changed there minds at the last second.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I would return it to Home Depot as mentioned

Then I would take the new color swatch to a local Paint Shop (not a paint dept. at a big box or dept. store), one than carries Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, or Pittsburgh paints, and have then mix up the new color you want in some better quality paint
It doesn't matter who's swatch it is, they can match it

Trust me, it'll make your DIY project go much smoother, quicker, and look better
Well worth it if you have to apply 13 gallons


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...what color are (were) the walls before repainting?


----------



## badpainter (Sep 15, 2006)

They were all white.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

slickshift said:


> I would return it to Home Depot as mentioned
> 
> Then I would take the new color swatch to a local Paint Shop (not a paint dept. at a big box or dept. store), one than carries Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, or Pittsburgh paints, and have then mix up the new color you want in some better quality paint
> It doesn't matter who's swatch it is, they can match it
> ...


I agree 100%, i love Ben Moore paints, they go on so much better, they cover up quicker and last alot longer. Sherwin Williams is also a good paint, but i don't use it often, don't know why. I haven't tried Pittsburg paints, but it is a well known name.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

badpainter said:


> They were all white.


Well, I hesitate to mention this, as I still would recommend returning the paint
That's a lot of painting to be using a substandard product, and it will cost you extra time and money to use it

But, the thing is, it's not unusual for some people to have "decorator's remorse" with their color choice as it is going on the walls
Usually these people are so used to the white on white whiteness of the room(s)/house(s) for so long, that any color seems to dark as it's going on

I'm often saying "A white is a white is a white...until you put it next to another white"
Some whites look white against another color, but put them against a different white and they can look almost brown...or gray

You may have gotton so used to the white on whiteness that even an antique white (off-white) would look almost brown
-especially if the ceiling (now the point of reference for color) is white

Don't get me wrong, it could be a dark color, I can't see it from here
But all of the people this happens to also spent a lot of time picking out the color like you did
And they all are going from a white that's been there (too long :wink: ), and all feel the new stuff is too dark

I have said to some of these customers, if I think that maybe this is happening, and it's not really too dark (IMO), that they should follow their gut, the color they spent so much time picking out
If, when I'm done and they give it a week to get used to, they still think it's too dark, I'll paint one coat (quality stuff) of a lighter shade at half price

Though I've had a few (not many) change the colors at that point, I don't recall anyone calling me back a week later to repaint the room a shade lighter
Usually it's just the opposite, they are glad they stuck by their choice


Going from a white room
Any color at all will sort of just hit you in the face

Just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

*Slickshift is right*

I'm new to this forum but have done enough painting and hung around enough decorating forums to tell you that what you are experiencing is normal. It's also a very bad time to change your mind about a colour as you just can't tell how a colour really will look next to the white and when it is all by itself in an empty room. 

Really it's almost impossible to judge a colour when the whole room isn't done and the furniture put in place (including pictures on the walls). I would say that more often than not, once someone is finished and everything is in the room, they are back to loving their chosen colour.

The other warning I'll give you is not to be surprised if the colour isn't right after your first coat. Usually it isn't until the second coat is applied that you will see the colour you wanted.

So, be patient and brave and paint away. I'm betting your will be fine with it once you are done. Second guessing yourself in an empty room is not a good move.


----------



## hardware employee at ctc (Sep 17, 2006)

i do find it quite appauling that home depot will not do anything for you i work at canadiantire and wen a customer comes in and they need paint lighter even if they dint buy it from us we still fix it tints dont cost the store anything at all.


----------



## Stacyg (Feb 12, 2014)

*Regarding Home Depot paint*

My Home Depot does not let u return custom paint.
Lowes is the only one I know that will take and resale custom unused paint that someone has returned.
I know first hand and have a ton if paint that will never be used!
Had to eat the cost


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Of course they won't take it back - don't know any company that will around here. But then again, of course you can add white to it to lighten it. That would have been quite easy. Wouldn't have cost you that much more either.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

This thread should have been buried 7 years ago:laughing:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

grrr, I never look


----------

